# Offcuts and scraps



## scrimper (2 Feb 2014)

Am I the only one here who keeps all the plywood offcut pieces when cutting out projects? Obviously I don't keep the tiny bits but any scraps bigger than about 4-5sq inches I save in my scraps box for use in other projects. For example I also have a model Railway and small parts often have a use for this for bits of buildings etc.

Being a scrimper of course I do tend to save and store lots of items and bits and pieces that other might throw in the bin.


----------



## martinka (2 Feb 2014)

I keep everything in the hope I can offload it on my pal who burns wood in his Aga. And I have every screw from every computer I scrapped in nearly 30 years. I have no idea why.


----------



## bodge (3 Feb 2014)

Must admit to being a scrap hoarder too. If nothing else I use offcuts for clamping cauls and such.


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Feb 2014)

I keep 'handy/useful' sized offcuts in the fear that if I bin them I'm gonna need a small piece "just that size" next week :shock:


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Feb 2014)

bodgerbaz":13pspano said:


> I keep 'handy/useful' sized offcuts in the fear that if I bin them I'm gonna need a small piece "just that size" next week :shock:


Yep, thats me too. But it gets to the stage where you just have to say 'There is no more room, on the fire with it'


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Feb 2014)

I'm exactly the same....trouble is all my friends and family now realise this so bring all their wooden rubbish to me (thinking they're doing me a favour) and so I've become the unofficial tip for all things wood! When I started turning that extended from knackered furniture to anything from an entire tree to a branch 

Don't get me wrong...not complaining.

The single most useful tool that has allowed the re-use of much of that timber has been the planer/thicknesser.


----------



## finneyb (3 Feb 2014)

bodgerbaz":s25b8bc3 said:


> I keep 'handy/useful' sized offcuts in the fear that if I bin them I'm gonna need a small piece "just that size" next week :shock:



And when you eventually throw it out you do need it the next week - been there !

Brian


----------



## mseries (3 Feb 2014)

Yup, I keep offcuts and 'scrap'. I do include either a repurposed part or an offcut in everything I make, that is, nothing is made entirely from material obained for specifically that piece.


----------



## Alexam (3 Feb 2014)

As someone retired and just starting in woodwork and with my first bandsaw, I am in need of some off-cuts, particularly coloured/hardwood bits to try out bandsaw boxes. Anyone with a surplus supply, I would be pleased t collect around the Birmingham area.
Alex


----------



## scrimper (3 Feb 2014)

So Glad I am not the only one! I should have added that nothing gets wasted here we have open fires and all the waste wood that is unusable is burnt on them I even use the saw dust and wood shavings for the compost heap, mixed in it makes the grass cuttings less slimy!

I too have become the dumping ground for wood from friends and family but there is not much one can do with rotten fence panels etc!

As regards old furniture I find this yields some very useful timber sometimes you get oak panels or lookalike oak both of which are good for fretwork when thicknessed and drawer sides are very useful too, often the sides are lightweight timber that mimic a hardwood but again they are useful, not only that but the bottoms of drawers and back panels are often made of decent quality plywood (usually about 3/16" thick and 3ply) you might find the odd worm hole to workaround but the ply is much better than the piffy centre stuff about today!


----------



## megga (3 Feb 2014)

Small bits of ply less than 3" square go in the bin, but my hard wood, i'll keep just about anything.


----------



## scrimper (3 Feb 2014)

megga":1gympue0 said:


> Small bits of ply less than 3" square go in the bin, but my hard wood, i'll keep just about anything.



3" square pieces can be used to make nice little hanging medallions up to 2 3/4" dia . 

Here is one I made earlier, I give them to a GSD rescue charity to sell on their stands and at Christmas.


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Feb 2014)

I like that, bet they sell well.


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Feb 2014)

scrimper":1nnrszna said:


> Here is one I made earlier, I give them to a GSD rescue charity to sell on their stands and at Christmas.



What a great idea . . . . we have a cat's Action Trust just down the road. I could stack-cut a load of moggies for them as opposed to popping in there with my old junk!!


----------



## ChrisAB (3 Feb 2014)

My mother always said don't throw anything away until you have had it 14 years after you last used it.

Chris.


----------



## scrimper (3 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":zh8ms9zr said:


> I like that, bet they sell well.



The Charity put them in their Christmas catalogue (they are only a small charity, all cash raised goes to rehome GSD's) funnily enough the lady emailed me last week and asked if I can make some more as they sold out, which was nice as I feared they might have been stuck with them.


----------



## scrimper (3 Feb 2014)

ChrisAB":2q04kk03 said:


> My mother always said don't throw anything away until you have had it 14 years after you last used it.
> 
> Chris.



Lol I wonder why 14 years? Why not 13 or 15 years, :lol: personally it is not long enough for me I have stuff saved from the 1960's! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jmac80 (3 Feb 2014)

The amount of decent wood i have chucked out over the years makes me cringe in pain now i have a scroll saw on the way..
Lots of mahogany solid doors and fire surrounds etc 
Will be keeping every last bit from now on.


----------



## ChrisR (3 Feb 2014)

bodgerbaz":139in5hz said:


> scrimper":139in5hz said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one I made earlier, I give them to a GSD rescue charity to sell on their stands and at Christmas.
> ...



I can tell you that anything , cat related will sell well in the Cats Action shop, my sister works in our local Cat’s Protection shop, and that’s were 75% of my work goes.

Trust me they will be over the moon, to receive such items.


Scrimper.
Yes I keep all off cuts, I have just cut a load of key rings, out of smaller off cuts. (Steve Goods Pattern).

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Feb 2014)

I've got a French side to the family (sister married a frog). The brother in law is always bringing boot loads of beaten up French furniture (always oak) that is clearly often 100 years plus old. Lovely turned legs, 1/1/2 inch tick tops. Its marvellous and all bone dry of course. I've not yet gone down the scroll saw route so it gets used in bigger furniture projects or turning work. I can see the attraction of the scroll saw for smaller pieces though. All that fine detail is very appealing.

What does a decent quality scroll saw cost out of interest?


----------



## morfa (3 Feb 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":2y0f6ba5 said:


> What does a decent quality scroll saw cost out of interest?



Hegner, who are the festool of the scrolling world it seems, start at £400. I think you could get something decent for about £200 or so.


----------

